
“Simple country doctor” touts Corona cure - SereneT
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/technology/doctor-zelenko-coronavirus-drugs.html
======
SereneT
Beyond the obviously partisan slant of the article, I'm genuinely curious
about logical conversation and supporting data to the claims this Doctor makes

~~~
rumanator
I agree, and the article is very short on details regarding anything. It just
mentioned empty claims about how a mysterious treatment is superb.

It's also questionable how the main argument is that patients within the small
community who reported mild symptoms didn't get worse except 3 who required
special care and ventilators, considering that about 90% of all infected
experience either none or mild symptoms without requiring any special care.
From those numbers alone, it sounds an awful lot like what to expect from the
baseline results alone.

~~~
light2020
In May Oxford U will give hydroxychloroquine to 10000 health care workers in
London wether or not they test positive. Advocates of HCQ are coalescing
around the opinion that it works best when symptoms are hardly present and not
when the patient is on death’s doorstep his body already overwhelmed by the
virus. Better still is to use it prophylacticaly which is what Oxford will be
testing.

------
jstewartmobile
I heard about hydroxychloroquine _here_ , 38 days ago--long before Trump, or
this "simple country doctor" said a peep about it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426143)

